# Sharing files



## xy16644 (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone know of some kind of port I can install that will allow me to share files (mainly pdfs) via http(s) but in a nice web site type layout that has a login page? I know you can just use FTP or have a basic HTML page that links to the files but this is so "ugly". Are there more attractive free alternatives? I basically want to share files with friends over HTTPS that requires them to login via a web page (I dont want them to be prompted with a login box in a browser window).

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (May 23, 2010)

Yeah, build it yourself with www/apache22, www/lighttpd or any other webserver.


----------



## vermaden (May 23, 2010)

@xy16644

Check that one: http://www.mollify.org/


----------



## nman (May 31, 2010)

Or you can use this one: http://www.teamviewer.com

Cheer
man


----------



## salonesde (Jun 1, 2010)

*Team Viewer*

Team Viewer is the best possible solution for your issue.
I have been using it since for two years.

Thanks...
George


----------

